

Programming Languages – Application and Interpretation (2007) - michaelsbradley
http://cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Books/ProgLangs/2007-04-26/

======
dmunoz
I see why you might link to the page you did since it has some additional
information, and even provides a link to the more recent edition, but be aware
that this is an old version of PLAI that has been updated as recently as 2012
[0].

Furthermore, the cs173 class at Brown now uses a different book, Programming
and Programming Languages [1], that was updated as recently as 2014. It's very
much in the same spirit, but uses Pyret instead of plai-typed.

Another thing to note is that cs173 had a MOOC-like online offering in 2012,
and the videos are still available [2].

[0]
[http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs173/2012/book/](http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs173/2012/book/)

[1] [http://papl.cs.brown.edu/2014/](http://papl.cs.brown.edu/2014/)

[2]
[http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs173/2012/](http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs173/2012/)

~~~
acqq
Thanks for mentioning Pyret, I've searched for it and it made me laugh
discovering the extension of the files is .arr (some would say I'm really
easily amused).

An interesting language.

~~~
merlinsbrain
I've been watching the videos from 2012, and the professor sprinkles that
humor throughout the lectures, and done well in that its not annoying (to me
at least).

Update: seems the author talks about Pyret/Racket in this thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6702563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6702563)

------
jeffreyrogers
Here's the rationale for writing this book:
[http://cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Papers/Published/sk-
tea...](http://cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Papers/Published/sk-teach-pl-
post-linnaean/paper.pdf)

And here's the pdf:
[http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs173/2012/book/book.pdf](http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs173/2012/book/book.pdf)

Looking at the table of contents, I like the ordering of the topics.

------
buckbova
Still have this linked. Thought it'd be a fun way to learn Racket.

One of those things I'll get to when I have time, which almost never happens.
Always something more directly applicable to learn.

